
Sheryl Sandberg’s saintly image in Silicon Valley is unravelling - SirLJ
https://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/sheryl-sandbergs-saintly-image-in-silicon-valley-is-unravelling/news-story/b693c6a44cc114aa3f5eef4ddeffa380
======
ve55
Why anyone would think a Facebook execute is 'saintly' to begin with is beyond
me. Article has no useful content.

------
vfulco2
One of the great things about getting older is you are no longer taken in by
charlatans. Too many re-write their past to be extraordinary, after they
become rich often due to very little of their own skills or natural talents.
All it is is excellent highly paid PR (aka drivel creation)

